# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Pride 2004 GP highlight of first two rounds.

## sp9

For anyone who didn't see the first two rounds of the heavy weight tournament on PPV, pride put up a nice 10mb highlight of the 8 first round fights and 4 second round fights. Click on the august 9th highlight news link for the video (more info). If you have windows it will stream and once complete it will be in your temp internet files if you want to keep a copy. 

http://www.pridefc.com/pride2004/01_news.htm

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Thanks for the link.
Bump.

----------


## hurricanejujitsu

Good post... I have been working with Daniel Moreas (One of Minitaros training partners) The first thing he showed me was the spinning arm triangle.
It is tight and sneeky. Cant wait to see the Final four!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

